# Heat press on leather??



## anniesink (Nov 27, 2010)

Please forgive me if I've posted this in the wrong place....this site is huge and I'm very new... 

I recently purchased a leather bag with a transfer of sorts on it. I wish I could post a pic of it...it's a faded or vintage look to it. Anybody out there do this type of thing and if so can you educate me a bit on the process? I'd love to add these to the shop but it's cost prohibitive. I have the equipment and could do it myself if I could learn how.....

Thanks so much everyone.....


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You could do this type of transfer with either CadPrintz from Stahls or if you have a large format printer you can use Solutions Opaque and transfer with that print.


----------

